# House Training - dog stands by door to go out but wont bark?



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been house training my pup for about a week. He is now starting to go to the door when he has to go out but he doesnt bark or make any noises. He just stands there and looks out the window. If I dont notice him standing there he will just walk away and go somewhere in the house. 

I was thinking about getting a bell and handing it near the door and training him to hit it when he has to go. 

Any idea?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You can use the bell or have him scratch, bark or whine. All require training while standing by the door.


----------



## bwfreas (Jun 30, 2009)

my dog does this same thing. I consider it progress more than anything because he gets the idea to go to the door. In all reality its up to you and I to watch them since they are so young and notice when they leave the room and head to the door. I have missed it a few times and its no ones fault but my own. I have noticed him back tracking away from the door back to where we are as if to try again to get our attention which I too consider progress. I am certainly no expert but I am hoping and assuming that as time goes on and he knows that he HAS to go out that door if he has to go to the bathroom - that he will start yelling at us to let him out. I see progress all the time and I have no doubts that one day the progress will turn more audible and I will have EVEN LESS excuse for missing the signs then.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i think the bell would be a good idea.

out of my 3 dogs, only keno the youngest will howl or bark when he needs to go out, somtimes koozie will let a short sharp bark, but not very often. so i have just learned to recognize their specific signs. as izzy is an akita, and they aren't known to be vocal. 
koozie will just come stare at you until you notice him and then back up a bit or lay his head on your leg/lap. izzy will pace. keno will just get very talkitive!

so some dogs aren't very vocal, but if you learn to recognize certain signs it makes it easier!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd just like to say that not every dog asks to go out the same way.

Strauss spins like an idiot
Buddy gets bouncy
Ranger used to just sit and stare at me


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

If that's his way I would just watch him and take him out whenever he goes to look out that particular door. Is it just that door he goes to to go to the bathroom? 

Our dog goes near our front door and scratches, maybe you can get your dog to either scratch or teach him to bark, something to get you to come and let him out. Or use a bell like everyone else is saying.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have advice--I'll just say I wish my older dog would go to the door. My puppy does that, but not the two-year-old. It's very true that dogs have different "tells" to indicate they need to go out.


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

I taught Ludo to come to me when he needs to go out. He comes to me, stands at my feet, looks up at me and gives one (very unique) bark that clearly says "uh - you want to let me out. Now."

A bell would be helpful for you. But remember, if you miss it and they go in the house it is your fault - not the dogs.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just purchased the wireless doorbell yesterday. I have desensitized him to the button and now every time we go outside I have him press it. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Would it not be easier to just put your new pup on a timed schedule, if you need noise set an alarm clock so you know it'e time to take pup out. The bark etc stuff may never happen some do, some don't. You will find this out as your pup grows and becomes an adult dog. Most pups don't have that kind of smarts.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

He actually is taking to it quickly. After 2 days he knows that he need to press the button to make the bell go off. I just have to teach him to associate the bell with "OUTSIDE"


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

And then you'll have a dog that rings the bell every time it wants to go outside...to pee or not, lol!

I like a dog that quietly sits by the door much better.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> And then you'll have a dog that rings the bell every time it wants to go outside...to pee or not, lol!
> 
> I like a dog that quietly sits by the door much better.


Words of wisdom.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

My dogs didn't bark to go out. They would stand in front of me and stare or bounce around me. I even had a dog who would stare at me in the morning to go out...I was sleeping but some how sensed when she was there. Or she would quietly grunt like a pig...

Now they have the doggy door so it's a moot point.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine do not do anything when they need to go out. They wait until I ask them if they need to go and then they get all hyper. But they don't go in the house. So I make sure I ask them every couple of hours if they have to go. If they don't, they just look at me like I am retarded.


----------



## Richie (Mar 28, 2009)

Adustgerm said:


> Mine do not do anything when they need to go out. They wait until I ask them if they need to go and then they get all hyper. But they don't go in the house. So I make sure I ask them every couple of hours if they have to go. If they don't, they just look at me like I am retarded.


lol...same here


----------

